# Quick question on fulfillment companies



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

hi guys, 
my ideal system works like this: 

1. I own and operate my own website (i handle everything even processing payment)
2. When i get an order on my site I forward the order & address to the fulfillment company
3. They print, package with my company packaging, and ship the t-shirt to my customers worldwide.
4. In this scenario, I'd have paid them in advance for the printing fee, service fee and shipping fee to my customers.

Question: Are there any companies out there that works this system? printmojo seems like the only one but they require you to have a hosted storefront with them.

Many thanks in advanced!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

ai file said:


> hi guys,
> my ideal system works like this:
> 
> 1. I own and operate my own website (i handle everything even processing payment)
> ...


What printing method do you prefer? heat transfer , DTG or screen print?


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

FatKat Printz said:


> What printing method do you prefer? heat transfer , DTG or screen print?


hi fatkat, it'll be screen printing (estimating 30-50 pcs for every order) + heat transfer of flock & flex. Thanks!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You can post in the Referrals and Recommendation section of the forum.. make sure you include where you are located and what services you would like.. just like this post but with a little more information so that people can give you their information..

Since ily didn't read the rules of the forums, his post will be flagged. In regular posts you can not self promote wheras in the R&R section we will be able too.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you DTG at all?


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

FatKat Printz said:


> You can post in the Referrals and Recommendation section of the forum.. make sure you include where you are located and what services you would like.. just like this post but with a little more information so that people can give you their information..
> 
> Since ily didn't read the rules of the forums, his post will be flagged. In regular posts you can not self promote wheras in the R&R section we will be able too.



Thanks fatkat, will do!


----------

